# Husband wants to seperate



## firsttime (Dec 6, 2011)

Hi

I'm new here and am very much in need of support. After 4 years of living together and 3 1/2 years of marriage my husband has told me he doesn't love me anymore and that we should go our seperate ways. 
At first I took what he said at face value but since I have sent him many messages saying that I won't let him go.
I believe that a marriage should be for life and I can't contemplate the thought of it ending. 
Am I right in trying to keep it going?


----------



## HerToo (Oct 3, 2011)

Is the magic number of married years 4 today? Seems like every new post has that.

Anyways. is he seeing someone else? Check the cell phone bills for calls and texts to strange numbers.

And yes, you should fight for what you want and believe in.


----------



## rightallalong (Dec 6, 2011)

Oh I'm in a very similar position (read my thread) I'm desperate to make my marriage work but it has to take two. My husband is having an affair and I'm disgusted that he's allowed someone else into our marriage but I still want it to work. I'm losing hope though really, if he's not interested then there really isn't any hope is there. you have to ask him if he's prepared to try if he isn't then you'd be better off letting go.


----------



## rightallalong (Dec 6, 2011)

maybe theres a 4 year itch or something instead of 7....


----------



## accept (Dec 1, 2011)

Marriage should be for life quite right but that is only if both agree.


----------



## firsttime (Dec 6, 2011)

There isn't anyone else. I wish I could rewind time and have this conversation with him before we got married. I really hate him for putting me through this, but despite this I still don't want him to leave me.


----------



## HerToo (Oct 3, 2011)

If he really doesn't love you, and he does not want to attend marriage counseling (MC), you may have no choice in the matter but to let him go. Talk to him and see if he's willing to attend MC. In the meantime, you might want to attend individual counseling (IC) yourself to help you through the present and the unknown future.


----------

